# To make it clear



## Claudia

I got a pm this morning by one of the mods, seems like some members have been complaining of me getting free stuff. I just want everybody to know that everything i get i do keep, i also give stuff away and i sell too and i do buy a lot. I only reply on free stuff that i know i can use, i dont take if i dont need it. 
This upset me a big deal cause people dont know anything about me to b judging me, i think there is a lot of people here that needs to grow up and stop crying cause u were slow enough no to get something free. I have always work something out when i got another member asking me to share split or what ever. I just want to thank all the members that have given me stuff and that i have bought from too, I also want to say sorry to the people i was going to grab FREE stuff from but for obvious reasons i decided not to take it anymore as this pm really got me.


----------



## pinkjell

Im sorry to hear this Claudia and I wish I could say something to make you feel better. If someone is giving away something for free, and you are the first to chime up - then sobeit!! If that person decides to give the stuff to you - then thats their decision!!! 

For those who have issues about this, they either need to be more on the ball with posting to that person..or if its a "thats not fair" issue...then unfortunately some growing up needs to be done i think..

I find more and more that people have less compassion for others and dont think before speaking which is very hurtful. We are not all in a position that has a two income salary, has all the money in the world and thats why we gravatate towards things that are free or cheap. And for those who want to help others by giving away, thats awesome..so who it goes to - well who really cares..??

For those who have complained, I am quite disgusted really. We all love the hobby, and sometimes it can be very expensive. If we choose to look for free things, which I am always looking..why should that be critisized and tattle tailed on..

Im curious..did you get in trouble by the mod? I think this needs to be addressed in this open forum as I would like to hear what kind of trouble we will get into if we decide to post on the free stuff constantly..






JMO..


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

I can speak to the fact that Claudia gives away and does just as much for other memebers. She has given me many free items, and I have also seen many times where she has went out of her way to pick things up and deliver for other members.


----------



## JUICE

^^^^ i totally agree ..

i myself have poked fun at claudia for this , but only because she is faster at getting the freebies than others ..lol .... too bad [email protected]! plus she is my buddy  

those who have a problem need to chill out !!


----------



## pinkjell

Dont worry Claudia, keep on as you have been doing and try to put this aside and not think about it - i know it will be hard for a few days, but we all dont think like this. I am still quite dismayed that this needed to be handled this way though..(through a PM from a mod)..


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I don't understand why anyone would care. It's my business who and how I give away my stuff to. Just because we're all on the same forum doesn't mean I have to offer to everyone. If I were you, I would just ignore it and continue whatever you are doing, Claudia. I mean, maybe I should post up a thread saying that I am going to offer you some free stuff just to see what happens?

In this world, there are always going to be complainers. If you heeded all of them, you'd be spending all your days pleasing other people and not yourself or the ones who matter to you.


----------



## beN

FREE= FIRST COME FIRST SERVE!!...

wow I cant beleive ppl complain about that..!!


----------



## Claudia

Is also the way that things were said in the pm, i have nothing against the mod but it did hurt.
This is what i got...

Friendly suggestion... 
Would you mind laying off on snapping up all the freebies posted on BCA? It's starting to annoy a lot of people (who then complain to us mods) & giving you a negative rep as a cheapskate who only wants free stuff all the time. 

It's not a big deal but just letting you know that this "habit" of grabbing everything free offered here whether you actually need it or will use it is something frequently brought up (and not in a good way). I've noticed that people even "joke" about "where's Claudia" as soon as something free is posted since everyone knows you'll be swooping in to grab the free stuff, regardless of what it is. It may sound like good natured joking around, but having a rep as the BCA cheapskate is not really a great rep to have.

Sorry to be such a downer.

This is what i wrote back....
When i get something is because i need it or cause i could use it, i dont get stuff just cause is free, many times i have seen free stuff and i dont take it cause i dont need it. As for people complaining tell them to come to me, no one have an idea of my situation, i got asalted by my husband in novemeber 5 days later i got surgery, we almost didnt have a place to stay for xmas as i didnt have the money to pay rent i got so sick cause of stress and now i am living with 1700 a month doing everything by myself with my 3 kids so when i see soemthing free i take it and i also buy. I dont take a reputation as cheap or anything like that i have seen it as fast typer or something like that but oh well. I am gonna stop writing cause this is upsetting me and i am crying while typing.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Speechless......I thought I left elementary school a long time ago.....


----------



## pinkjell

sad...and I am very disappointed in whomever wrote that to you.


----------



## JUICE

2wheelsx2 said:


> Speechless......I thought I left elementary school a long time ago.....


yup thats what it reminds me of , time to grow up peeps !!


----------



## target

Wow, that sucks. If its posted as free, as has been said, its first come first served. I don't know you personally yet, but from seeing you on the forum I have formed a good opinion of you. Anyone who gets upset because they missed out on a FREE item needs to grow up a little. Sorry you got burned for being an active member of the forum.


----------



## ibenu

as a member of the forum I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE ABOVE!! It is not because she got free stuff when I wanted it. It is because I think it should be spread around more so that all people get a chance at free stuff.

Since BCAquaria's new inception Claudia you have not posted ONE For Free item in the classifieds. So I'd say its a bit slanted towards you taking more than giving. You are not the only one on a fixed single income on these boards, and thus again, I feel it should be more shared.

As a mod I know the pm was a meant to be a gentle request to take MOST of the free things, rather share...

As a community member I know people feel obligated to give to the first person who PM's and you are right, they could choose not to, but at the cost of what? favouritism accusations? Pm's asking why they have not heard back when so and so pm'd first?

It is divisive of Claudia to post this publicly and as such, there will be people on both sides of the fence...

Claudia, do you want it to continue? I think you are a really neat lady, who while I do not know you very well, I respect as a large contributor to our community & forum, both for your knowledge, spirit, and sense of fun. I do not wish you to feel bashed, picked upon or singled out...

I, meaning just myself speaking here, do want you to be less of a tiger on the free stuff and share it more... No judgement included...


----------



## plantedinvertz

Awww. so sorry members are complaining. It isnt your fault you need the items. Like ben wrote you get their first so the item is all yours. People how can you blame Claudia when she needs the items and she has the skills of a ninja to ask first. Claudia, its okay dont let other members get to you, u are a great person.

Feel Better,
Brian


----------



## pinkjell

who says where the free stuff should go then - ?? should we have a mod to designate the free stuff?

wow...


----------



## plantedinvertz

pinkjell said:


> who says where the free stuff should go then - ?? should we have a mod to designate the free stuff?
> 
> wow...


x10000000000000


----------



## Adz1

It is unbelievable.
i for one know Claudia and have seen her go out of her way to help others as well as myself.
for some one to complain she gets only free stuff is insulting and degrading.
and agree with the question of why do the mods even care?
they as well as most others know this forum works on a first come first serve basis....


----------



## 2wheelsx2

To make it fair to everyone then, perhaps there should be no free stuff allowed in the classifieds. If it's free, there is a minimum charge, which is a donation to BCA. Then everyone wins right and we have a standing donation to BCA.


----------



## pinkjell

i have to say - this is rediculous..and if ibenu feels a need to embarrass and humiliate someone on this forum, i think thats sad, and very unprofessional. Your a mod and you are to be taking care of this forum. You are now picking on someone and feeling you are entitled to say this because you have the power to do so. That is not a mod as far as I am concerned. Could you please pick out all my pms' (which I know you can do) and all my messages to those who have had free stuff or trades..and let me know if I belong still on this forum? If i am banned I will gladly go, because i do not want to be part of a forum that outright bashes someone for something like this. We allllll give away and receive free stuff...isnt that WHAT this forum is all about - helping others? Please..help me to understand...


----------



## Claudia

I have given free stuf, just cause i dont post it doesnt mean anything. I have help many people here, i have gone out of my way to pick stuff up for other members, i have help so many but i am not the type that i write oh i did this and i did that and yes i want this to continue cause i am blame for getting free stuff when sometimes no one wants them and memebrs are begging for somebody to take it


----------



## pinkjell

I wont do that - no offence, but I wont charge for something that can be used by someone who needs it..and i have no need for it and want to give it away.



2wheelsx2 said:


> To make it fair to everyone then, perhaps there should be no free stuff allowed in the classifieds. If it's free, there is a minimum charge, which is a donation to BCA. Then everyone wins right and we have a standing donation to BCA.


----------



## Claudia

Dont worry i dont need to get banned for telling what i think and for complaining on something think is not right i will go myself but i will say what i think cause i have freedom of speach


----------



## target

Don't leave the forum, it would be our loss. Just ignore it and go about your business. Even if the item was for sale and you were snapping them up it shouldn't be an issue, nevermind when they are free.

I have a feeling all this is going to do is split the forum, as those who feel Claudia has done nothing wrong will just offer their free stuff to her first, then post it if she doesn't want it. I know I will do that whenever I have free stuff from now on.


----------



## Claudia

For the record some free stuff has been taken when i actually get respnd from pms so i dont really get everything


----------



## plantedinvertz

Claudia said:


> Dont worry i dont need to get banned for telling what i think and for complaining on something think is not right i will go myself but i will say what i think cause i have freedom of speach


You are not leaving right? PLease dont leave


----------



## pinkjell

you dont need to justify yourself claudia..really..i think most people on here who know you are shaking their heads to this whole thing. I think the mods need to have a talk amongst themselves to figure this all out. To come down on you was wrong, and we all know that. 

Now... im waiting for my PM


----------



## budahrox

Wow
The flavor of the forum sure has changed a lot recently, & definitely not for the good.
Claudia, I can't believe you would even be called out on this.
If the others don't spend as much time on here & miss out, too fricken bad!!
1st come 1st served. Free or not it shouldn't matter.
Used to love the integrity of the forum with the 1st to respond getting 1st chance. Not always the case now. OBO seems to mean members trying to outbid each other to get the item being listed. What happened to 1st to respond gets 1st kick at the can??? I guess we're turning into CL, Yay!!!!  Sorry didn't mean to rant on another new trend developing on the forum. 
Good for you Claudia or should I say "Quickdraw Mcgraw"!!! LOL
No complaints from my end, cept you're awfully quick my dear!!
To those complaining, maybe spend a little more time on the forum & increase your chances of seeing the free deals 1st. That's the way it works.
I guess some folks just need Drama 
Sorry to hear this is happening to you Claudia.
Your always in good standing as far as I'm concerned. 
Cheers!!!!


----------



## Claudia

Oh no i dont want anybody splitting but i think this is a little bit stupid and really hurt me, I only have my income which is not much but i try to b still in the hobby as is something i do for myself. I dont apreciate people telling me what to do with the stuff i get either, (just got another pm) is the way things are say in the pm i guess but oh well. I will not take anything for free anymore and if anybody needs a list of stuff oi have done or gave away well let me know, i dont usually tell people what i do to help other people but if is necesary i will pm the info i guess


----------



## pinkjell

Since I have been also ranting - i also want to make a note that if anyone else was treated like this that I am sure this same convo amongst members would have happened..

the entire situation is uncalled for - regardless of who it is about..


----------



## pinkjell

okay, who has pm'd you now??? I think you should post it...


----------



## josephl

Claudia said:


> Is also the way that things were said in the pm, i have nothing against the mod but it did hurt.
> This is what i got...
> 
> Friendly suggestion...
> Would you mind laying off on snapping up all the freebies posted on BCA? It's starting to annoy a lot of people (who then complain to us mods) & giving you a negative rep as a cheapskate who only wants free stuff all the time.
> 
> It's not a big deal but just letting you know that this "habit" of grabbing everything free offered here whether you actually need it or will use it is something frequently brought up (and not in a good way). I've noticed that people even "joke" about "where's Claudia" as soon as something free is posted since everyone knows you'll be swooping in to grab the free stuff, regardless of what it is. It may sound like good natured joking around, but having a rep as the BCA cheapskate is not really a great rep to have.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer.
> 
> This is what i wrote back....
> When i get something is because i need it or cause i could use it, i dont get stuff just cause is free, many times i have seen free stuff and i dont take it cause i dont need it. As for people complaining tell them to come to me, no one have an idea of my situation, i got asalted by my husband in novemeber 5 days later i got surgery, we almost didnt have a place to stay for xmas as i didnt have the money to pay rent i got so sick cause of stress and now i am living with 1700 a month doing everything by myself with my 3 kids so when i see soemthing free i take it and i also buy. I dont take a reputation as cheap or anything like that i have seen it as fast typer or something like that but oh well. I am gonna stop writing cause this is upsetting me and i am crying while typing.


This is truly the most ridiculous comment I have heard on here.

If the stuff is free and you are the first to ask for it, then so long as the person giving it away is still willing to give it to you, its yours.

If others have issues with it, they can be the first to respond or maybe send the person giving the stuff away a pm explaining why they might have special circumstances why they really need it and can't afford it.

As for the number of postings for stuff being given away vs stuff received, that dosen't work. I have given away lots of stuff through pm and not through posting.

If a moderator's job is to "police" who gets free stuff on here then the process should be that no one can give away stuff, its donated to the site and the mods decide on their own who to give it away to. If that isn't the idea of the e-mail to Claudia telling her to back off, then all those who are complaining need to grow up and either come on this site more or go buy the stuff.

I don't think I have ever seen a post from Claudia selling something that she has got for free, which is more than you can say for one person who I gave some plants away too a few years ago who then posted it up for sale on the site the next day!! If Claudia had been first then, I would still be posting on here giving stuff away for free instead of doing it through pm's, only to people I know or that other people I trust on here know.

In all the time I have been on this site, this is truly the most disappointing and disheartening thread I have read on here and it makes me wonder whether to come on here anymore


----------



## pdoutaz

As a relatively new member here - want to throw my 2 cents worth in. While browsing the daily posts I have often seen your name, MOST commonly with offers to assist other people. Though we haved not had any direct dealing yet, based on what I've seen so far, I'll second what budahrox says!!!


----------



## pinkjell

..i think people who are gung ho on hurting others need to be called out on their actions..


----------



## plantedinvertz

Claudia said:


> I will not take anything for free anymore


Thats so unnecessary though, you need the items and if ur on a low income then taking it free is the best way to go. Dont let the PM's get to you


----------



## budahrox

Claudia said:


> I will not take anything for free anymore


That's crazy!!
If you see it 1st, go for it.
I also don't think you need to justify yourself either.
Your personal situation is your own & none of our business.
It shouldn't make a difference anyways.
Keep your head up Gurl!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## JUICE

budahrox said:


> That's crazy!!
> If you see it 1st, go for it.
> I also don't think you need to justify yourself either.
> Your personal situation is your own & none of our business.
> It shouldn't make a difference anyways.
> Keep your head up Gurl!!
> Cheers!!!


yup roger that [email protected]!


----------



## davefrombc

I waited until I saw a few responses to this thread before speaking up. I know both the mod who sent Claudia the pm and Claudia , and consider them both friends. I think the pm she got was way out of line. There are members of this forum that can be thankful I am not a mod .. I'm afraid there are many times both members and mods would get a blast of flak from me for "tight knickers" or just plain childishness.. Lisa ( ibenu) you don't know the half of it .. Claudia's only mistake was to respond on the forum to an offer of free stuff. She should have used pms only. I know free stuff she has gotten was used by her , or passed on free to others.. I also know of members here who have gotten free stuff.... and then turned around and sold it on C/L, Kijiji, and even on the forum in the case of some fish.
The pm was sent and replied to... I'm glad it has stirred up a minor hornets nest here .. The forum needs that once in a while.


----------



## alym

Wow, this thread has sure turned ugly. I think it's very clear that the majority of people in this thread are okay with the first-come-first-served policy in the classifieds section and I don't think that this should be changed.

But, let's look at this from another side, the moderators on this forum have a very difficult task - their job is to moderate. Looking the word up in the dictionary, it is defined as "avoiding extremes of behavior or expression : observing reasonable limits"

I don't think the moderators were seeking to single out Claudia at all - that's why the message was sent PRIVATELY and not aired in public for all to read. I think that the intent of the message to her was to try to encourage her to share the free items with a number of users who are not so fortuitous to be on the forum at all times. Claudia does indeed jump at a lot of free items on the board, and there is nothing stopping her from doing so.

While I am truly supportive of the first-come-first-served nature of the classifieds, I think the private message was to merely encourage sharing and to avoid extremes - in my humble opinion, this is what moderators are supposed to do. The tone of the message, however, was way out of line.


----------



## onefishtwofish

ok, well here goes. wow. this is sad. knowing her personally aside, there r many times I would rather give to Claudia for free, something I could sell. I know that livestock I give to her will be cared for. If I am giving something away, I want it picked up quickly. Claudia is reliable that way. I can't count how many times I have advertised for a nominal fee high quality stock, only to be told I live too far away or that they want it but can't come for a week and can I hold it. In many of the posts picked out from above...there are several replies. This would indicate to me that others wanting the stuff r not as accomodating. I have been one of those who curse her flying fingers. But it is in jest as I believe the others who mock her mean no ill will. Fortunatley, I am in a position to buy what I need. When i have advertised tanks for sale because they have taken over my porch...it was claudia who offered to come clean it up for me. for free.
when i wanted to buy livestock but was first come first served, Claudia would buy them and pick them up for me...for free. I was gonna throw away some gravel, but she took it home and was cleaning it up to post on the forum...for free. I do not see any threads from Claudia lf :ff. I for one am glad Claudia shared this with us. i would hate for anyone to receive such a cold pm and not feel they can rely on the membership for moral support.


----------



## imCheapCauseIwantToSave

*im 17 and we dont use reputations LOL*

like my name says I SAVE up!

ITS just fish! HAHAHA claudia has 5 FLAT screens TVS in her house so i recomment to be quiet!

WHO doesnt love free stuff my momma is good at her thing
STOP putting her down cuz she already have her own problems

I WOKE UP to my mom talking on the phone about this THIS IS STUPID ITS JUST FISH WHO GIVES A DAM!! my mom doesnt no i signed up for this soo dont blame her for having her 17 year old backing her up
u guys are wayy OLDER than ME soo grow up!!

and i always bug my mom how stupid it is to be on this website (not to be mean) 
people here obviously see the beauty on fishes and i dont see that to mee their fish that live for a year ... to mee their just the pets every kid dont care about .. so i hope you see were im coming from

thank u veryy much!


----------



## imCheapCauseIwantToSave

i herd on the phone someone talking bout her accent .... someone complaining how she cant speak english right? correct me if im wrong

wow i thought canada was a multicultured place ... but seems like they dont want us here ?


----------



## beN

i think the certain someone. & I use that refrence because I dont like pointing out individuals on the forum unlike some users I know . But they should loose the title as a mod..it doesnt do any good. I was told not to post as much a while back .Now I dont post as much as I use to because of it. I enjoy being on the forum & i dont want to get booted off. so
thats my 2cents...  very disapointed..


----------



## josephl

plantedinvertz said:


> Thats so unnecessary though, you need the items and if ur on a low income then taking it free is the best way to go. Dont let the PM's get to you


Got to love the people who are (1) too slow to respond to free adsbut like to whine about the "unfairness of it all" (2) too gutless to ask Claudia if she could spare some or if she needed all of it (I am sure Claudia would have shared if she could) (3) hide behind the mod with their complaints and make the mod do their dirty whiny work for them

To those who complained, who do you complain to when your mum or spouse buys toilet paper that is too rough for you to use?


----------



## davej

Why don"t the MODS do their job and kill this thing it has been flogged to death!
As far as I am concerned anything posted is first come first served

My 2 cents


----------



## budahrox

ben_mbu said:


> I was told not to post as much a while back .Now I dont post as much as I use to because of it. I enjoy being on the forum & i dont want to get booted off. so
> thats my 2cents...  very disapointed..


  
Really????
Isn't that why we're on a forum????
So now we shouldn't want to post & communicate with each other either??? 
WTF is happening around here????
Oooops, must








Cheers!!!


----------



## t-bore

Claudia

Chin up, ignore it and keep posting!

No matter what the price of something is($500 or free) i think the rules the same world wide FIRST COME FIRST SERVE!!


----------



## pinkjell

just curious, who regulates the mods who are out of line? Or are they given free reign for them to do as they please regardless if its right or not?


----------



## onefishtwofish

davej said:


> Why don"t the MODS do their job and kill this thing it has been flogged to death!
> My 2 cents


back off noob.........we have been known to flog a horse to death, ride out for 4 days, bring back another and take that one out too.


----------



## beN

budahrox said:


> Really????
> Isn't that why we're on a forum????
> So now we shouldn't want to post & communicate with each other either???
> WTF is happening around here????
> Oooops, must
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


oh ya man. here's how I see it..someone doesnt like the responsibilties as a mod , so the complaining comes..Mods aren't suppose to complain. They are suppose to "regulate". lol if someone is grabbing stuff for free super real quick & other miss out..then guess what?? your S.O.L....this really bothers me how she pointed out Claudia like that. simply not fair at all!!!


----------



## JUICE

onefishtwofish said:


> back off noob.........we have been known to flog a horse to death, ride out for 4 days, bring back another and take that one out too.


LMFAO [email protected]! your too funny cathy ..


----------



## pinkjell

just curious if it was the same mod as this time with Claudia?



ben_mbu said:


> i think the certain someone. & I use that refrence because I dont like pointing out individuals on the forum unlike some users I know . But they should loose the title as a mod..it doesnt do any good. I was told not to post as much a while back .Now I dont post as much as I use to because of it. I enjoy being on the forum & i dont want to get booted off. so
> thats my 2cents...  very disapointed..


----------



## 2wheelsx2

onefishtwofish said:


> back off noob.........we have been known to flog a horse to death, ride out for 4 days, bring back another and take that one out too.


We should all just relax a bit and ease up on the lynching. Davej's been on the forum a long time. I did business with Dave in 2007 I believe. Just because a person doesn't have a 1000+ posts doesn't mean he's a n00b.


----------



## Claudia

imCheapCauseIwantToSave said:


> like my name says I SAVE up!
> 
> ITS just fish! HAHAHA claudia has 5 FLAT screens TVS in her house so i recomment to be quiet!
> 
> WHO doesnt love free stuff my momma is good at her thing
> STOP putting her down cuz she already have her own problems
> 
> I WOKE UP to my mom talking on the phone about this THIS IS STUPID ITS JUST FISH WHO GIVES A DAM!! my mom doesnt no i signed up for this soo dont blame her for having her 17 year old backing her up
> u guys are wayy OLDER than ME soo grow up!!
> 
> and i always bug my mom how stupid it is to be on this website (not to be mean)
> people here obviously see the beauty on fishes and i dont see that to mee their fish that live for a year ... to mee their just the pets every kid dont care about .. so i hope you see were im coming from
> 
> thank u veryy much!


OMG i think this is my daugther


----------



## beN

oui oui madam..



pinkjell said:


> just curious if it was the same mod as this time with Claudia?


----------



## onefishtwofish

i was joking.................were all noobs in this new forum. maybe thats part of the problem.


----------



## pinkjell

what! how is that allowed to continue..?? If a mod is acting in a certain way that is causing harm to a forum (person/people) shouldnt someone BE LOOKING INTO THIS???



ben_mbu said:


> oui oui madam..


----------



## 2wheelsx2

onefishtwofish said:


> i was joking.................were all noobs in this new forum. maybe thats part of the problem.


Hahaha...I was looking for a smiley. Carry on then.  I just think this thread is getting a bit over the top, that's all.


----------



## pinkjell

no offence, but a moderator has completely upset someone, and caused her family to become upset. If something affected me like this - and affected my child this way, i would EXPECT something to be done about it. NO one has the right to treat anyone this way - regardless of their TITLE.

and yes..my knickers are in a twist..i see this far too often that mods can get away with anything they please with no regulation from anyone. If this problem is swept under the carpet then something is wrong with this site.


----------



## DR1V3N

pinkjell said:


> you dont need to justify yourself claudia..really..i think most people on here who know you are shaking their heads to this whole thing. I think the mods need to have a talk amongst themselves to figure this all out. To come down on you was wrong, and we all know that.


I could not agree more, and to help put this matter to rest I wanted to chime in about my experiences with you. I don't know if you remember this anymore Claudia, but back in Feb. of this year when I joined the board you were one of the first to greet me as well as offer FREE items (like moss for my crayfish which just hatched eggs) and GREAT ADVICE to help me get started.

You offered this to a complete stranger, which says much more than enough about your character. IMOO it's this sincere generosity that took this community to this level in the first place.

I hope that this BAD JUDGEMENT call begets some type of apology at the very least.


----------



## budahrox

martialid10t said:


> Claudia, You offered this to a complete stranger, which says much more than enough about your character. IMOO it's this sincere generosity that took this community to this level in the first place.


Exactly!!
Was that type of spirit on this forum that drew me in as well.
Not just in items but the vast knowledge shared without hesitation or that helping hand from someone you hardly know to move some tanks. Pretty special to be a part of.
That's what kills me about this in particular, the spirit of it all just seems different.
Cheers!!!


----------



## davej

The point I was trying to make is that the Mods are supposed to lock down stuff that gets nasty not start it. In my humble opinion.

As for the noob jibe
No offense taken 

A virtual noob. Lol


----------



## Claudia

martialid10t said:


> I could not agree more, and to help put this matter to rest I wanted to chime in about my experiences with you. I don't know if you remember this anymore Claudia, but back in Feb. of this year when I joined the board you were one of the first to greet me as well as offer FREE items (like moss for my crayfish which just hatched eggs) and GREAT ADVICE to help me get started.
> 
> You offered this to a complete stranger, which says much more than enough about your character. IMOO it's this sincere generosity that took this community to this level in the first place.
> 
> I hope that this BAD JUDGEMENT call begets some type of apology at the very least.


oh yes i remember u lol on the old forum  I am glad u got that moss for your cray btw how r they doing?


----------



## josephl

davej said:


> The point I was trying to make is that the Mods are supposed to lock down stuff that gets nasty not start it. In my humble opinion.
> 
> 100% agree with this comment which of course will make the solution to this thread very interesting as it was a mod that started this but unfairly chastising Claudia so do the same mods then have the right to close a thread to stop the discusion on how unfairly Claudia has been treated?
> 
> Or, because it was one of the mods that started this, should this thread be allowed to run its natural course without any censorship?


----------



## Claudia

davej said:


> The point I was trying to make is that the Mods are supposed to lock down stuff that gets nasty not start it. In my humble opinion.
> 
> As for the noob jibe
> No offense taken
> 
> A virtual noob. Lol


My point is that members are acting like kids, also that before u write stuff u should understand what u are reading cause u can have consequences. The problem also is that just cause i am a woman doent mean i am not gonna stand for myself, i think that the pm was bad the way was worded and i got a second one that i havent post but also didnt like it much. Mods are trying to do a job here and i do undertand but i am not gonna let someone tell me what to do or how to do it specially if i know i am not doing anything wrong.
I think i have the right to say what i think and what is bothering me and this is something i think was supposed to b shared and that why i post about it, i did try to b as polire as i could


----------



## Claudia

Why this thread should b close? that means we are not allow to say what we think? we are not saying bad words or posting XXX pics here


----------



## plantedinvertz

pinkjell said:


> what! how is that allowed to continue..?? If a mod is acting in a certain way that is causing harm to a forum (person/people) shouldnt someone BE LOOKING INTO THIS???


Agreed the Pm the mod sent claudia had a very mean tone to it....


----------



## davefrombc

Gotta respond to pinkjell
Mods didn't mean this to go public or the pm to be taken the way it was . They do a very difficult job trying to please everyone all the time .. something that can't be done . 
Occasionally, somethings can be taken the wrong way when an offense really wasn't intended. 
I personally am glad to see this thread .. The forum has been far too tame for too long .. I'm glad to see a few of the passions of the pre-crash forum pop up here. It helps to clear the air a little .. stir people up . make complainers think a little before they pester mods with petty complaints , and maybe tweak the mods into trying to pleasing a little less and let controversies run, within reason .. 
This is one of those threads that needs to run its course without the calls for anyones heads. Just maybe it'll make some take a second thought before making petty complaints that take up the mods time , and do need to be answered because they are a mod .. They have to take a complaint seriously when warranted .. tell the complainer to grow up when needed; but every complaint needs some kind of response or mods aren't doing their job .. They do it well, even if there is a misstep occasionally .. and those missteps can make for fun or infuriating threads ..it depends on your attitudes.


----------



## pinkjell

I know, and I am sorry..but another email has been sent to claudia which is still inappropriate. It is up to Claudia whether or not she wishes to deal with that in an open forum as well. Unfortunately I dont think anyone is appropriate for questioning someone for taking free stuff (and asking when they are going to set it up or use it) - and thats what this is about. Especially coming from a moderator. That is inexcusable and even though a mod has power, he/she needs to know they are not above all of us individuals who are considered the "little" people. Without us the forum does not exist. I wont, however, sit by and watch as someone is hurt in this manner. I apologize if I have been unprofessional as well in these posts, hopefully i havent, but this just should NOT be allowed to happen. The mod responsible for giving Claudia the heads up (and then to tell her to lay off snapping up all the free stuff)...to let her know that people are complaining...should have told those complainers to deal with it. Instead he/she took it upon themselves to put Claudia to shame. He was disrespecful and if anything, an apology should be given to Claudia. I would like to say directly - how dare he question her intentions for what she has received. 

Is this excuseable?


----------



## budahrox

IMHO, Complaints & concerns concerning moderators should be sent to one or both of the Administrators. It's their site after all. I've always found both to be extremely fair & easy to communicate with. LOL I'm sure they're already all over this one!! Unfortunately, at the end of the day, it's *their* site. How they deal with it will be up to them, not us. That's the ugly truth about it in a nut shell.
Cheers!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

>>>>>>>>>>>>............................


----------



## Mferko

imCheapCauseIwantToSave said:


> like my name says I SAVE up!
> 
> ITS just fish! HAHAHA claudia has 5 FLAT screens TVS in her house so i recomment to be quiet!
> 
> WHO doesnt love free stuff my momma is good at her thing
> STOP putting her down cuz she already have her own problems
> 
> I WOKE UP to my mom talking on the phone about this THIS IS STUPID ITS JUST FISH WHO GIVES A DAM!! my mom doesnt no i signed up for this soo dont blame her for having her 17 year old backing her up
> u guys are wayy OLDER than ME soo grow up!!
> 
> and i always bug my mom how stupid it is to be on this website (not to be mean)
> people here obviously see the beauty on fishes and i dont see that to mee their fish that live for a year ... to mee their just the pets every kid dont care about .. so i hope you see were im coming from
> 
> thank u veryy much!


This EMO-Rage doesn't even make sense I don't see how you expected it to accomplish anything.

Claudia - I see no problem with you accepting free stuffs, kudos to you for having room for it and giving so many pets good homes. If I were you I would post a "LF: Free stuffs" thread to piss off whoever was complaining to the mods initially


----------



## JessicaRae

Claudia <3


----------



## TomC

Seems to me it's up to the individual who gets the stuff they are giving away. If someone wants to give things away, it's their business who they give them to.


----------



## Ursus sapien

2wheelsx2 said:


> Speechless......I thought I left elementary school a long time ago.....


it just keeps coming back to haunt us!

don't fret it Claudia, keep on doing what you've been doing.


----------



## Aquaman

well well well....First thing I gotta say is that A mod sent Claudia a pm ( Private message)...stating some people are complaining.What should they do ? Ignor it ? Tell them to pound salt ? Go fly a kite ? No they send Claudia a private message asking her to kindly back off a bit . After all she does get a lot of free stuff ...why because she is on here a lot and like it or not she gets a lot of free stuff for being on the ball. Nothing wrong with that ....snooze ya loose type thing.
I think that the Mod that sent the pm to Claudia acted in the best way he ( yes he ...) could. By asking her to back off and allow some time for others to get a chance to score free stuff. After all she does a better chance of getting the free stuff as say school kids and working single parents among others.
I fail to see the problem here ....seriously !! I myself would of sent a few pms back and forth to the mod team NOT cut and paste part of the pm up on the sight.
Also we have ibenu coming on defending the mod and the reasons for the pm and copies a few posts....and makes a few comments.
Next thing you know shes being made out to look like a mean person using her Mod status as a reason to do so. And some of you even want her head to roll....LOL !! Sheesh for what ...sticking up for her fellow Mod. ??

Sheesh you guys....

WTF ....some of you recently have said the New site isn't like the old one ....well I got news for you !!!

ITS BAAAAAACK !!!......

The mod team has a tough job to do ........you can't please everyone all of the time.

Funny how they can be a hero one day and a looser the next here.....sorry but it shouldn't work that way. 
I think that it sucks either way .....Lisa is a kind person doing a tough thankless job as are all the mods. Before you ask for her head maybe you should try the ole mod hat on and see how long it takes before you crash and burn!!!

Personally I think that if someone has a unfair advantage over the majority of the other members and takes advantage of that to there own gain then yes the mods should be able to speak up,(especialy if people are complaining.) 
I love ya Claudia and so do the Mods !!( your just taking it too personal ) But really if I had bells a whistles goin off everytime a new post came up and and jumped on it every time with in a few minuets and got the goodies ...I woulds expect to have a few people bummed at me ......
LOL maybe they should ban you from aswering free adds with in the first 2 minuets .
We have to look at things from other perspectives now and then.... some times its very hard to do and accept.
There are reasons some give aways are to the 19th caller etc....

Go ahead beat me up for ny post ....I can take it


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

should we start a baby thread and all the baby's can bicker on it
its for the 12 and under


----------



## Theratboy_101

I’m in no way going to take any side on this; there is enough of that going on already.

But… I’ve been a member of tons of forums, been a mod on a few, and ran my own forums before so I know what it’s like, and in my opinion this matter was very poorly handled. There are much better (polite, respectful and professional) ways this could have been dealt with.


----------



## redsnapper

ibenu said:


> as a member of the forum I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE ABOVE!! It is not because she got free stuff when I wanted it. It is because I think it should be spread around more so that all people get a chance at free stuff.
> 
> Since BCAquaria's new inception Claudia you have not posted ONE For Free item in the classifieds. So I'd say its a bit slanted towards you taking more than giving. You are not the only one on a fixed single income on these boards, and thus again, I feel it should be more shared.
> 
> As a mod I know the pm was a meant to be a gentle request to take MOST of the free things, rather share...
> 
> As a community member I know people feel obligated to give to the first person who PM's and you are right, they could choose not to, but at the cost of what? favouritism accusations? Pm's asking why they have not heard back when so and so pm'd first?
> 
> It is divisive of Claudia to post this publicly and as such, there will be people on both sides of the fence...
> 
> Claudia, do you want it to continue? I think you are a really neat lady, who while I do not know you very well, I respect as a large contributor to our community & forum, both for your knowledge, spirit, and sense of fun. I do not wish you to feel bashed, picked upon or singled out...
> 
> I, meaning just myself speaking here, do want you to be less of a tiger on the free stuff and share it more... No judgement included...


I am just curious to know if this is the moderator that slamed Claudia.. If it is , its an obvious abuse of power ,, sounds pretty childish to.. gees all those on craigs list I wonder if you would'nt mind not hogging all the free stuff... Power to you Claudia.. I personally know that you are the type of person that gives back what you can. 
On a personal note.. if its listed for free then its up for grabs.


----------



## VinnyD

wow...this is one longer thread..and it took me quite some time to read through it..hope all is well with everything that happened. not gonna take sides...maybe people just had a bad day and made the wrong moves..yada. If more members post about taking a side..it might be like adding gas to the houses on fire.


----------



## redsnapper

2wheelsx2 said:


> To make it fair to everyone then, perhaps there should be no free stuff allowed in the classifieds. If it's free, there is a minimum charge, which is a donation to BCA. Then everyone wins right and we have a standing donation to BCA.


These type of comments are so childish,, "If the free stuff isn't shared equallly then we should ban it" 
What a bunch of _____ childish controll freaks...

Even more power to you Claudia...


----------



## cpool

VinnyD said:


> wow...this is one longer thread..and it took me quite some time to read through it..hope all is well with everything that happened. not gonna take sides...maybe people just had a bad day and made the wrong moves..yada. If more members post about taking a side..it might be like adding gas to the houses on fire.


VinnyD,

You are very wise, well done!


----------



## Death's Sting

i think its safe to say....

making this problem public was not a good choice.


----------



## rescuepenguin

I personally think this has turned into a "vent" thread, I hope that we all go back to being friends tomorrow. I can see that Claudia wanted to clear up a few things about the complaints. I hope that those that complained will grow up. It is up to the giver as to who they give too. Claudia once drove from Coquitlam to Surrey to help my wife get some pictures of Bettas, when I was disabled due to a car accident. She helps others when needed a lot. I believe in Karma and think its being returned when she gets free stuff. 

This forums is one of the best, evidence of this are the large number of out of province members. Please lets all forget about the negativity and divisions that have been created, and when the sun crawls out of bed in the morning, we all go back to being friends.

Steve


----------



## JUICE

yup i have to agree with some , this has gone to far ! as do some things on this site [email protected]! 

i think everybody who wanted to speak on this matter , now has !! so lets move on guys ...

maybe move towards making this a more friendlier site ?? 

those who feel how they feel on this matter know who they are , and lets move on guys [email protected]!


----------



## Captured Moments

I don't know where this thread is going but it would be nice to hear from the people who have posted the original "complaints" to the mod.
In my opinion, the frequency to which a person gets free stuff over others is irrelevant. In this forum, it is somewhat the rule that the first person who replies to a for sale thread is the person who has the first shot at getting the item (or livestock) as a courtesy. It makes sense. If Claudia is faster than others at trying to get the free item, then why should there be a problem with that? Obviously the seller can at his/her discretion decide not to deal in that fashion and can sell to another preferred person, etc.. a person that is closer, that can pick up right away, whatever the reason.

If you don't want to deal with the "first poster" rule and feel obligated, then you can state "First Come First Serve" or say "I'll decide who I want to give it to, or sell to...".

We all like to get free stuff sometimes but we need to appreciate the fact that if someone else beats you to it, then you have nothing to complaint about.


----------



## MadgicBug

Jerry, Jerry, Jerry,......

Can't past this up without a post..my two cents 
Free stuff to me means get it out of my house as soon as possible, so if someone can jump all over it, the power to them.


----------



## Smiladon

I would have to agree with Bill on most of the parts.

I know both Lisa (ibenu) and Claudia very well and both of them are VERY generous. Lisa is always there contributing to fellow members and giving away free stuff and knowledge. Claudia has also been a very generous member, I would say that Claudia is one of the gems of this community.

In this situation, I would support First Come First Serve Basis.

I am sure that the intent of the mod's PM was good, but unfortunately the wordings turned out to be a bit too harsh. If I may, I would advice the mods to review their wordings etc before sending out potentially conflicting things. If they feel that they can't, then seek help from fellow admins and mods. We have a great team of moderators here that do their best to keep this place as civilized as possible.

My final conclusion would be this:
1. For those who complained about Claudia to the mods: Keep your childish attitudes to yourself. If you really wanted it, you could have asked Claudia and she would have let you have it or shared with you.

2. For the mods: again, review the wordings before you send PMs like these.

3. For those who flamed mods (especially ibenu): Dont flame, unless you know the person well. If you dont know them or haven't dealt with them, its best to be neutral.

4. For Claudia: Ignore this whole event and be who you are. Dont worry about kids who run around complaining to the mods for silly stuff. You are a great person and you've contributed a lot to this community. I am sure that whomever complained is someone new to this forum as they dont know you. (I've dealt with some irritating kids in this forum too). Ignore it and be happy 

5. For Lisa: Please dont take these comments to your heart. I know you meant well and were only trying to justify what the PM said. Nothing wrong with that, but the fact that the way the PM was worded is the main root cause of the problem here.

6. Note to self: Its best to keep quiet and not stick your nose into things


----------



## silvciv888

anyone else find it ironic that someone trolling for free stuff is slamming someone else for beating them to the punch?

oh almost forgot....


----------



## 2wheelsx2

redsnapper said:


> These type of comments are so childish,, "If the free stuff isn't shared equallly then we should ban it"
> What a bunch of _____ childish controll freaks...


I'm confused as to how a suggestion on how to resolve the problem and promote the site becomes a childish comment and gets twisted to banning free stuff. Ah...I see, no donator banner. Carry on then......


----------



## JUICE

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'm confused as to how a suggestion on how to resolve the problem and promote the site becomes a childish comment and gets twisted to banning free stuff. Ah...I see, no donator banner. Carry on then......


dude ? he used to be a sponser !! this is what im talking about ? this thread has become a stupid battle ? when are we gonna close it ????


----------



## 2wheelsx2

JUICE said:


> dude ? he used to be a sponser !! this is what im talking about ? this thread has become a stupid battle ? when are we gonna close it ????


Sponsorships allow you to do business, dude. Donator don't receive anything other than a donator badge. That's the difference. He used to be sponsor to make money off the site.


----------



## JUICE

2wheelsx2 said:


> Sponsorships allow you to do business, dude. Donator don't receive anything other than a donator badge. That's the difference. He used to be sponsor to make money off the site.


really gary ?? this has become a REAL JOKE !!!!! ......


----------



## 2wheelsx2

You don't have to take my word for it. Read the classified rules for yourself:

"The classified section is for hobbyists ONLY. If you are a retailer you are not allowed to post in classifieds, you must sign up for a sponsorship. Similarly, if you are breeding stock on a regular basis and re-selling for a profit, this is considered a business and you are not allowed to post in the classifieds, you must sign up for sponsorship. "


----------



## JUICE

2wheelsx2 said:


> You don't have to take my word for it. Read the classified rules for yourself:
> 
> "The classified section is for hobbyists ONLY. If you are a retailer you are not allowed to post in classifieds, you must sign up for a sponsorship. Similarly, if you are breeding stock on a regular basis and re-selling for a profit, this is considered a business and you are not allowed to post in the classifieds, you must sign up for sponsorship. "


WHATEVER .... ........ when is this thread gonna be closed ???? what a frigging joke , it has become [email protected]!


----------



## Crazy_NDN

well i didnt bother reading all the drama, but claudia has givin me free item before , she definately gives back, and deserves what ever she finds before us. it shouldnt be a big deal, no need to cry over it. if its an issue of who gets to it first who ever is giving items away can have a "draw" of some sort where we can pick a number inbetween 1-100 and the lucky number gets the item. lol


----------



## April

just found and read it..
i dont care whos right whos wrong..etc..all i want to say..is when i moved..and a group of people came to help me move tanks over..claudia was there. she worked for quite a few hours..drained..caught fish..helped setup again..and helped organize. she also helped with her great personality and fun she always adds. 
dont stop posting claudia..and if i had something that i needed to get rid of..id offer it to you in a second. you never once asked me for a deal or discount..and were always there to help and you have picked up stuff from my shop to deliver to others . 
so just be you..we all love you the way you are and your a huge part of the forum . always welcoming everyone..and making people feel at home.


----------



## Claudia

I didnt make this thread to make mods look bad, Lisa and the mod that pm me are friends of mine (i consider them friends) but i made it cause this was point it direct to me and it wasnt one or 2 members that are complaining. I use to b a sponsor but i cant now i might b able to b in couple of month i dont know and just cause i am not a donator or a mod or what ever doesnt mean i am gonna keep this to myself when i think is really wrong, i brought this up cause it hurt me how people can b so mean they are just hurt cause they didnt get the free stuff or they just like to cry about things. I dont want this happening to anybody else, like i said before i dont keep on telling people what i do to help others i just do it and thats about it, i dont keep a record of it. This is the way i am if some people dont like it sorry but to bad i am not gonna change for anybody, i know i might b annoying, loud etc but this is Claudia


----------



## taureandragon76

Thread closed. Man the things I miss when away.


----------

